# Google earth Cruising



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

While doing some early cruising on the roadless area I came across what appears to be structures in one of the canyons on the north end. I am curious if anyone knows of these and what they are used for. It looks like it would have been a tremendous amount of work to get all of the material at the the site.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You have a location?

Some areas weren't turned into wilderness areas until the late 1970s early 1980s. Lots of existing roads and old mining or other construction in some of them.

-DallanC


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

She canyon


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> She canyon


As in where is She Canyon located? Northern, central, southern, or elsewhere. 

There are a lot of canyons in Utah with the same name

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Roadless book cliffs
North westish


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Drop a pin on the location, then click the pin and get properties. You can copy out the lat / long from there. Then we can see exactly what you are referring to.

-DallanC


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

39.32397, -109.63807


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Book Cliff Roadless area wasn't closed off to vehicles until the early 90's if I remember right. 

The Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation and Nature Conservancy were two groups that purchased the grazing and water rights to the area and then handed it over to the Utah DWR to protect it from development. You will find old range camps and cabins in the area. I know of a couple of cabins that burned during the fires of 2002 that were in the roadless area. One had a pretty good rock foundation and I am sure that all that is left of it is the foundation. Depending on how the one you found was constructed it wouldn't of taken much work to get the materials to it since there was a lot of Douglas Fir in the area of the Roadless.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks to me like an old homestead.

Sometimes google earth is like going on a trip. Love it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There may of been some private down in that area. From what I remember there were 4 or 5 ranches that the RMEF and Nature Conservancy purchased the grazing and water rights from and there may of been some private land in the deal. 

It seams like that was one of the first purchases that the RMEF acquired to turn it back over to the state of Utah. Somewhere in all of my junk I have some more information on the purchase of it but I have no idea of where. They also purchased a canyon on the east end of the Book Cliffs at the same time


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The roofing looks relatively new or in good shape and someone's maintained the fence, at least looks like it from satellite. 

Did someone maintain a holding in perpetuity within the boundaries of the donation?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> The roofing looks relatively new or in good shape and someone's maintained the fence, at least looks like it from satellite.
> 
> Did someone maintain a holding in perpetuity within the boundaries of the donation?


That was kind of my thought too. In holding. Definately old road / trail in and out.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Cunningham Land and Livestock Company Cabin?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I am going to do some more research would like to know if this is useable to the public. This would be an excellent spot to begin on a hope full bison tag for the upcoming year.


----------

